# I'm not going opening day thread check in



## Big Foot (Sep 11, 2014)

Won't catch me on Opening Day...

too hot, sweat up my good deer woods - patience here


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 11, 2014)

Bow Season......


Seperating the hunters from the girls.


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 11, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Won't catch me on Opening Day...
> 
> too hot, sweat up my good deer woods - patience here



From what I hear, the sweat serves as an effective carrier for the BFO if you start sipping it now. Glass half full, man.


----------



## lostatsea (Sep 11, 2014)

Just remember a bunch of deer will be killed this weekend in GA. A lot of them nice bucks. Some of those will be P&Y.

If you ain't in the woods it can't be you.


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 11, 2014)

If I'm not in a tree Saturday morning it's only because the dove field is covered up with birds. If that's the case, I'll be in a tree Sat afternoon.


----------



## pnome (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna rain, so that'll wash all the sweat off.


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll be at work, and then celebrating my daughter's birthday that evening. Sucks, but the birthday is definitely more important. The whole work thing, not so much. Good luck to all of y'all that will be out there! And be safe! I look forward to checking out all the pics Sat. night.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 11, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Won't catch me on Opening Day...
> 
> too hot, sweat up my good deer woods - patience here



What's that you say Pyle?


----------



## Buzz (Sep 11, 2014)

Not going, family vacation this weekend in Destin, FL.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have never understood the heat argument.  I mean, guys shoot doves in the heat, right?  You go watch football in the heat, no?  You fish all summer in the heat.  What's the big deal?  I don't even notice the heat if I'm trying to kill a deer.


----------



## dmclain1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I have never understood the heat argument.  I mean, guys shoot doves in the heat, right?  You go watch football in the heat, no?  You fish all summer in the heat.  What's the big deal?  I don't even notice the heat if I'm trying to kill a deer.



This^


----------



## Brewskis (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't forget the second half of turkey season. Talk about warm! 

Soon the excuse will be that it's too cold.

This weekend is not looking as bad as I thought it'd be a couple weeks ago. Mid-60s to around 80 where I'll be. Can't wait. Unless it rains..


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 11, 2014)

I shot my 2 best bow deer afternoon transistion a from thick cover to oaks, tell of the tape read 97 and 98 degrees on both hunts.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 11, 2014)

Good Lord willing I will be there. I don't care if it's 110 degrees in the shade, no wind and 99 percent humid.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 11, 2014)

Heat dont bother those with a nasty addiction and me sir I am an addict! Bring it on!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2014)

Not going opening day. Got to work Friday night and won't get off until 7 am Saturday, plus I'm on call Saturday and Sunday. It'll be Sunday PM or Monday AM before I can go.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 11, 2014)

Will likely be up all night gator hunting, so I won't be in a tree opening morning.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 11, 2014)

Cheerleading competition in Dublin. Maybe not opening morning but after I get my daughter home, I'M IN THE TREE!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2014)

I will be in a cut corn field hopefully shooting decoying geese.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 11, 2014)

Son has double hitter Sat fall ball plus his birthday. I will be after them Sun pm or Mon am.


----------



## tbrown913 (Sep 11, 2014)

Georgia Southern at Georgia Tech for the first time ever! Won't be able to hunt!


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got a 24hr shift on Sunday so opening day is out for me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll probably coon hunt well into the am hrs on sat. So no I aint going.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll be on the West coast for work until Tuesday.  Thursday - Sunday of next week will be spent in my treestand(s).


----------



## alan (Sep 11, 2014)

tbrown913 said:


> Georgia Southern at Georgia Tech for the first time ever! Won't be able to hunt!



I am hunting in the morning then going to the game!


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Sep 11, 2014)

*out*

I'm going to miss all of the bow season due to a herniated disk in my neck.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 11, 2014)

SPLIT PINE said:


> I'm going to miss all of the bow season due to a herniated disk in my neck.



  How's that happen?


----------



## BGSlayer (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2014)

Y'all are rough.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2014)

That will ruin your weekend.....


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had to clean that up, sorry guys.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 11, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I had to clean that up, sorry guys.



Thank you!  Way too much information.


----------



## gcs (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll probably be working opening morning but hopefully I'll be there Saturday evening.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't think I have ever missed an opening weekend of bow season.  I won't be hunting this one, I have more important things to tend to.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> I don't think I have ever missed an opening weekend of bow season.  I won't be hunting this one, I have more important things to tend to.



I've been fortunate, haven't missed an opening day since 1979, when I started hunting whitetails. Looks like I'll make Saturday morning, Sunday evening......sometimes tho Matt, there are other more important things....


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll be on my tractor putting in plots at one of my clubs. My opening day will be Sunday!


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

As the OP - woke up early this am- first thougt - deer hunting and what time is the sun coming up so to note as correct time on stand - the dang fever has set in - trying to hold off and not go, but I am addicted so it seems...

Hunt safe and #wearyourharness


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I have never understood the heat argument.  I mean, guys shoot doves in the heat, right?  You go watch football in the heat, no?  You fish all summer in the heat.  What's the big deal?  I don't even notice the heat if I'm trying to kill a deer.



Some people don't want to pressure the woods when their is very little chance of harvesting a mature buck(hot temps and rain). Waiting until conditions are more favorable. Maybe watching football or fishing instead of hunting. Now if I had a big soybean field with mature bucks coming in each eve on a regular basis the story would be different, but I don't..


----------



## edsebring (Sep 12, 2014)

I wait all year for this. I have been preparing for the last 4 months. Between cutting trails, food plots, scouting, and all the practice put in, it would take hurricane force winds and driving rain to keep me out of the woods this weekend. And if those conditions did exist, I might still be in the woods with a life line tied around me and a big pine tree so I did not get blown away. Count me in!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2014)

Not going to make the two hour drive just to get rained on. Looks like the extended forecast looks better next weekend. Besides I got 100 pics over two weeks at my favorite spot and nothing but coons eatin my corn. (Southern zone)


----------



## Justin8421 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be at skinning rack with BBD! Then after that watching my DAWGS whoop up on  ol Steve and the cocks! C'mon!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 12, 2014)

This will be the first opener I have ever missed.  In Florida with the family


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> Some people don't want to pressure the woods when their is very little chance of harvesting a mature buck(hot temps and rain). Waiting until conditions are more favorable. Maybe watching football or fishing instead of hunting. Now if I had a big soybean field with mature bucks coming in each eve on a regular basis the story would be different, but I don't..



^^^^^^this for me


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> ^^^^^^this for me



I just pulled my camera cards for the last 7 days.  My shooter showed on two different cameras, all in daylight.  No night shots.  I had him 4 days of the 7 they were out.  I feel pretty good about where he's bedding, and his travel route.  That's the beauty of setting multiple cameras.  Does it mean I'm going to kill him?  No.  But I like my odds the first week since he seems to feel real comfortable right now out in daylight.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I just pulled my camera cards for the last 7 days.  My shooter showed on two different cameras, all in daylight.  No night shots.  I had him 4 days of the 7 they were out.  I feel pretty good about where he's bedding, and his travel route.  That's the beauty of setting multiple cameras.  Does it mean I'm going to kill him?  No.  But I like my odds the first week since he seems to feel real comfortable right now out in daylight.



Good luck my friend. Notch is showing every day but still skipping his early morning feeding time. Sun up to sundown for me tomorrow! Hope you have good service, cause im gonna be sending smack talk texts


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Good luck my friend. Notch is showing every day but still skipping his early morning feeding time. Sun up to sundown for me tomorrow! Hope you have good service, cause im gonna be sending smack talk texts



Good luck to you too partner.  I'm gonna skip in the morning, as I still like my chances at him in the afternoon at this one stand.  He's been through here last week anytime from 4pm to 7pm.  He's obviously bedding pretty close to this set I believe.  He showed twice in the morning at the stand I shot my big buck from last year, also in the morning.  He's coming out of the horse pastures, going back to bed.  Not sure if I want to risk going in the morning, but sure is tempting.  If you look close, you can see my steps on the tree at about 2 o clock in the picture.  Woo hoo!


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 12, 2014)

Hes purty!

All my deer as of Tuesday are still full velvet. That the same deer that was standing by that lucky fence?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Hes purty!
> 
> All my deer as of Tuesday are still full velvet. That the same deer that was standing by that lucky fence?



Yes same deer.  He's the wide one.  I have him on camera at the fence stand a couple days in the morning at 7:30am.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 12, 2014)

I won't be out opening weekend. I'll be stuck at work, then I hope to have my truck worked on on monday so just maybe it will get me up the mtns so I can hunt.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 12, 2014)

10 PT seen near my area- no lies- I hope.
I'll be there.
Glad you guys are taking time with your kids then trying to make it to the woods. Be there, done that- enjoy them while they are kids.
Then you can be an empty nester like me and hunt all you want!!!


----------



## WNewman (Sep 12, 2014)

Club is run by a gun hunter, always seems to schedule the club work day for opening day of bow season.   So I'll be there, just not hunting.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris, is this a golf course buck lol? Hope u get him... He looks real wide


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 12, 2014)

When I start getting daytime pics of a good shooter sent to my phone I will ease on in for the kill. These new cameras save alot of sitting time!!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 12, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> When I start getting daytime pics of a good shooter sent to my phone I will ease on in for the kill. These new cameras save alot of sitting time!!



and only see a small view....


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

WNewman said:


> *Club is run by a gun hunter,* always seems to schedule the club work day for opening day of bow season.   So I'll be there, just not hunting.



THAT guy - cmon man - really, work day on opener...why is the Club run by 1 person when everyone is paying...

#findnewclub


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Good luck to you too partner.  I'm gonna skip in the morning, as I still like my chances at him in the afternoon at this one stand.  He's been through here last week anytime from 4pm to 7pm.  He's obviously bedding pretty close to this set I believe.  He showed twice in the morning at the stand I shot my big buck from last year, also in the morning.  He's coming out of the horse pastures, going back to bed.  Not sure if I want to risk going in the morning, but sure is tempting.  If you look close, you can see my steps on the tree at about 2 o clock in the picture.  Woo hoo!



good luck on that Stud!


----------



## South Man (Sep 12, 2014)

headed out in the evening


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Yes same deer.  He's the wide one.  I have him on camera at the fence stand a couple days in the morning at 7:30am.



The fence stand? You mean my stand right?  I'm gonna make it in the morning after all.....thought for a while I would be working tomorrow, but it's a no go for that! Sunday afternoon will be back, should be a good evening. No horns on camera yet, lots of slick heads.....they eat good though!


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm gonna miss opening morning for the first time in years.  I've gotta work in the AM but I'll be in a ground blind with my 4yo son Sat evening.


----------



## HookinLips (Sep 12, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I have never understood the heat argument.  I mean, guys shoot doves in the heat, right?  You go watch football in the heat, no?  You fish all summer in the heat.  What's the big deal?  I don't even notice the heat if I'm trying to kill a deer.



I agree with you but there's no doubt I still notice the heat! Lol
Got a decent 8pt we've been watching and lots of does. Seem comfortable traveling in the day time. I'll be out there.


----------



## chadeugene (Sep 12, 2014)

I bought a new bow a week and a half ago, and it's still being tuned.  Hopefully I'll have it back by next weekend.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 13, 2014)

My journal says the last 3 Opening days here have been hot and zero deer seen - last 3 years deer are not seen until after Sept. 20 -


----------



## M80 (Sep 13, 2014)

And I'm glad I'm sitting at the house in the a/c right now. I just don't have the drive both at I used to have until it drops 20 degrees


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm heading to the tree around 2:30pm with one deer to shoot.  I already know I'm gonna be covered up with does, but they're getting a pass this weekend in hopes of that buck showing.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Sep 13, 2014)

i cant hunt yet  shoulder issues so im waiting on my crank i ordered for my crossbow i just got .. i usually hunt with a compound bow but doc said i cant so i gotta do what i gotta do and in order to meat in the freezer that means crossbows with a crank to cock it lol!! yeah it hots but who cares you are chasing whitetail deer!! you should duck hunt if you dont because its the exact opposite ... really cold lol!


----------



## M80 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I'm heading to the tree around 2:30pm with one deer to shoot.  I already know I'm gonna be covered up with does, but they're getting a pass this weekend in hopes of that buck showing.



Hats off to you brother, I guess my worst enemy is not having a place to go.  I can hunt behind the house but it just isn't happening. All I hunt for now is to kill a pope and young. I'm all year with the bow. Have t killed a deer with the gun since 06. Maybe next year I can be in a place in life where I can get in a bow only club where I will actually want to go. Until then, come on November and Ohio.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 13, 2014)

Work kept me from it


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> When I start getting daytime pics of a good shooter sent to my phone I will ease on in for the kill. These new cameras save alot of sitting time!!



If that's all it takes  to do it for you, more power to you.

I hunt to hunt, and when I kill, it is an amazing experience. Can't imagine doing it another way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> If that's all it takes  to do it for you, more power to you.
> 
> I hunt to hunt, and when I kill, it is an amazing experience. Can't imagine doing it another way.





Yep. There`s a lot more to the hunt than just a kill.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. There`s a lot more to the hunt than just a kill.



Yes sir. This person may be a good prospect to put a Stickbow in their hand. Maybe the could rediscover the magic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Yes sir. This person may be a good prospect to put a Stickbow in their hand. Maybe the could rediscover the magic.





Yep, a real bow and-or a flintlock rifle.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, I was planning on hunting opening weekend.  But several things got in the way.  Saturday just didn't work out right.  That's OK, I'll go Sunday morning.

  I get to the WMA area where I have been hunting the last two years without seeing anyone.  It looked like you would need a parking deck to fit another truck.  I drove to another area and the same thing.  I just turned around and went home.


----------

